# IBO Worlds in Ellicottville



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought it was well organized and setup very well for the amount of people. Nice course and nice layout. I'll give it an A!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

how many shooters were there?


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I give the town an A+ for all the effort they put into the shoot.
Every person we met made us feel welcome.
The shoot was well organized,and most of the courses seemed to be well thought out,and challenging.Course H was right out on a ski slope,and could have been more diverse,with more woods shots,but G was great.
I thought there would be more vendors there for a World Championship shoot,but those that where there where very friendly,and had great products.
Holiday Valley is a great place for an event like this,as they have plenty of space,and lots of local restaraunts and hotels in the area.
The only thing I would change is where my name was on the final score sheet!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

yes it was a great place and will go back next year ,yes and coarse h was a challenging coarse to shoot ,i shoot with great guys and shawn the winner of the mbr coarse.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

It was GREAT!! I have been shooting for many years now...this was very well organized and planned!!
I wish all the triple crowns were this good.
Yes the course was very challenging and very thought out.


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

*ibo worlds*

il oved it very challenging shoot my first year in mbo and i shoot 337 wich put me in the middle of my class so im ok with that but im gonna do much better next year now i know what to expect


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Very enjoyable trip and shoot. I could see visiting that area just as a get-away, but being able to shoot was just an added bonus. It was more spread out than Snowshoe but not nearly as badly as Anderson, IN. The only complaint is the lack of trophies/plaques for trophy division. All you got was a mug with a computer print-out tag telling what place you came in. Minor nitpick though, all in all I give it a 9 out of 10!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

A+ all around!!! It was a great time!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a great time, I didn't shoot my best but what a great group of guys I got to shoot with including my new friend from the norh , rossetti nice meeting you and shooting with the MBR winner Shane even after his slide for life on H course still managed to shoot great .I have my room on hold for next year can't wait


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

This was my first IBO shoot, and needless to say, it was a great experience. I didn't shoot well the first day, but really came the second day. Courses A and B were mainly in the woods, and the shadows on Thursday tore me up. Shot 49 points higher on Friday.
Only complaint I heard was parking- should hire kids to direct parking so there would be more room.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

It was fantastic. For as many people that was there it ran like a charm I thought.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

A plus --smooth running --great place


----------



## threeDfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I worked the event and never have met so many nice people. I was at an event in the Village of Ellicottville Sunday and all the merchants couldn't stop talking about how great all the shooters and their families were. The Mountain Crew at Holiday Valley commented that the shooters left the mountain cleaner than when they arrived, and it's always spotless. It was great meeting all of you and we cant wait until 2009. We will expand the parking areas too.


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*ellicottville*

As a vendor this was excellent. The staff did a great job. The only complaint I heard all weekend was parking. A trolley of two or three open trailers running from the red light on 219 to the top so all parking could be used would really help.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

We had a blast! We'll have stories of staying in the "Garden Shed" for years!

Parking sucked and I was disappointed in the vendor turn-out. Both of these should and probably will be corrected.

I'm on the books for next year!:wink:

P.S. My Wife kicked my ass!


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

threeDfan said:


> How was the shoot. As a first time host how did Holiday Valley Resort do?


Where is this place at? is it in PA?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

SmoothismyLX said:


> Where is this place at? is it in PA?


Not in PA but close...its just north of PA on the west side of NY...


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

This was my 12th Worlds and although I love Snowshoe,I would say that this was the best one I have attended yet.The courses were well marked and short walks between targets and great target placement added up to the best Worlds yet.It was also great to have the practice butts right by the ski lifts that you had to take to get to the courses.The people that set this one up deserve nothing but praise for their effort.Cant wait for next year!


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Perspective from a first time attendee:*
Three groups I would Like to thank:

1. The guy's i shoot with back home here in Bath, Pa.(Keystone R&G Club) They talked me into going and even if your not a top notch shooter just being there was something to see. (there's levels for all abilities).

2. The Ibo and staff at Holiday Valley. I know how hard it is to run a 3D shoot for 50-60 guy's a week, I can't imagine what it takes behind the scenes to do what they did at ellicotville. I think they did an outstanding job and you figure it will only get better.

3. The guy's in my group (Darrell(MY other brother), Luke(I am your Father) and Big Tim(owner and founder of Big Tim's Archery) also known as TEAM BURGER KING), they made me feel very welcome and by the end of the first day I couldn't wait to get back out on the course and shootem up with these Fine Fellows, Thanks Guy's.

Even if I never get back to a World Championship, just being there once was something that will stay with me for a long time. Everyone who shoots 3D should experience this once in there lifetime.


----------



## 3d maniac (Mar 30, 2008)

*world*

A+++++ I shot mbo and it was the most challenging course in a long time.....no one could place by being lucky.........thank's to the organisation and see ya next year......


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2005)

*"If you never get back"?*



Schmucky said:


> *Perspective from a first time attendee:*
> Three groups I would Like to thank:
> 
> 1. The guy's i shoot with back home here in Bath, Pa.(Keystone R&G Club) They talked me into going and even if your not a top notch shooter just being there was something to see. (there's levels for all abilities).
> ...


WHAT, if you never get back? :mg: Are you kidding me, heck, I at least expect to see you at Erie, Nelsonville and again in NY in 2009. I could understand you not going to Bedford, long drive there.

I agree with Big John, the place and the event was awsome. The shoot was challenging and very well organized, wish all the triple crown events were organized as well. Not to mention, I was teamed up with a really great buch of guys, "I Had A Blast" :thumbs_up A+ in my book.

Team Burger King "We didn't clean up the 3D course but we cleaned up the 99 cent menu at the bottom of the hill" :wink:


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

*CONGRATS! on the 2008 HC CHAMPION!*

Sorry shawn - had to post this! - GOOD SHOOTING!!!!

- FOZZY BEAR


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I think everyone up there deserved a big pat on the back. Nice facility, fantastic people (reps, venders, shooters and staff). Parking could have been a little better. My wife and daughter (both none shooters) would have liked more to do. Maybe a bus to Niagra Falls for the day. Overall, A++. This year I went for moral support for my son. Next year I plan to go back as a shooter.
Steve


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Worlds*

FANTASTIC, It was well run and a supper place to shoot. don't miss this next year. Make your reservations now.

Hat's off to all that helped make it what it was! Holiday valley, ellicottsville and the IBO.

Great shoot. Kurt


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

*More Pictures from the worlds*

A couple more pictures from the worlds this year!...I CANT WAIT TO GO BACK!

Weather was perfect etc....

The only thing that I heard negative was for the trophy they gave out...my response to that...who cares...you know how long it took for me to get on the stage! im VERY proud of that mug! - Enough said...


LETS SEE YOUR PICTURES 

- FOZZY BEAR


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

*Some more pictures*

A couple more pictures from the worlds


----------



## Boomi (Aug 23, 2008)

Outstanding food too ^_^


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

The courses were great. Plain and simple. They were challenging. Every one I spoke to were mad about how they shot becuase the courses were challenging. Really the only things I had to complain about was not enough vendors, the parking sucked bad, the defense ranges were to far away, and there were no maps or anything telling anyone exactly where everything was. I know many people rode the wrong lifts to the courses and some people got dq because of it. Otherwise it was great. Reminded me of Climber, NY


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*World*

The ranges were layed out great I can't speak for everyone but I didn't have much trouble at all finding what I needed to find ie. ranges,lifts ect.
It wasn't just Holiday Valley that put on a great shoot it was the whole town
the wife said the employees in the stores and shops were the friendliest people you would ever want to meet and bent over backwards to get them what they wanted.
We ended up staying in Olean,NY. and it carried down there as well we had a great time the weather was absolutly perfect. 
I am sure by next year they will have the feedback needed and make whatever corrections need to be corrected and will even be a better shoot and experience than this years. 
Great job Holiday Valley and the city of Ellicottville.:darkbeer:


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Darrell said:


> WHAT, if you never get back? :mg: Are you kidding me, heck, I at least expect to see you at Erie, Nelsonville and again in NY in 2009. I could understand you not going to Bedford, long drive there.
> 
> I agree with Big John, the place and the event was awsome. The shoot was challenging and very well organized, wish all the triple crown events were organized as well. Not to mention, I was teamed up with a really great buch of guys, "I Had A Blast" :thumbs_up A+ in my book.
> 
> Team Burger King "We didn't clean up the 3D course but we cleaned up the 99 cent menu at the bottom of the hill" :wink:


Thanks for letting me shoot with you guys the 1st day (after missing my group). You are right, the 4 of you are all great guys! Thanks for making it fun.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Had a great time...for my first World, I thought it was great.

People were great!

I'm not trying to complain, because I really had a wonderful time, but my constructive suggestions are:

1. PARKING attendants....and Add signs at the end of the roads saying "Ranges A, B, D...this way"
2. Could post Scores on separate boards by classes, so that EVERYONE wouldn't be packed in around 1 board.
3. More vendors...I thought the "festival" end of things was a dud! Although I thought it was great they had kids attractions available (I appreciate it, even tho we didn't bring our kids).
4. I'm sure they'll talk with the town of E'ville more this year in planning for '09..but shop owners were telling us that they had no idea what to expect with the IBO, that they weren't well informed by the mayor, etc....they could have a great opportunity if they moved the festival downtown as well as where they had it.

Thanks to IBO, Holiday Valley, participating Vendors, people of E'ville and fellow archers...two thumbs up for making my first IBO World trip a great one! Planning for '09...including lots of practice LOL! Personal goal: place in the the top 5 next year for FHC!


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Awsome shoot*

This shoot was awsome!!! We had a great time and I can't wait till next year. I know it's only going to get better. I have a few Pic's to share.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Some more Pic's of a awsome time*

Here's some pic's of the top 3 pro winners. 

Good jod Adam Hayden for putting PSE on top!!!


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

Beer mugs for trophies ???????????


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



FOZZY BEAR said:


> Sorry shawn - had to post this! - GOOD SHOOTING!!!!
> 
> - FOZZY BEAR



Thanks and you know this means..........I owe you ONE!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jaybird62 (Apr 18, 2008)

two thumbs up, the whole expierience was outstanding. congrats to all. 8 from our club went and will be back next year. the course was very challenging.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like the IBO World Shoot has found a home.
Hope to make it next year.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

anybody from the ulster or dutchess area recognize the PSE rep in RED???

think Gander Mountain.........:wink:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

maineyotekiller said:


> We had a blast! We'll have stories of staying in the "Garden Shed" for years!
> 
> Parking sucked and I was disappointed in the vendor turn-out. Both of these should and probably will be corrected.
> 
> ...



There were about 20 vendors in the upper floor of Tannenbaum Lodge. Did everyone know they were there? I'm hoping next year that they'll use the Yodler Lodge which is much larger and can have the indoor vendors and the food service on one floor. The parking was also a problem. I agree that it was a great place to host a shoot and overall a wonderful first try at hosting an archery event of this size. 
Joe B.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> anybody from the ulster or dutchess area recognize the PSE rep in RED???
> 
> think Gander Mountain.........:wink:



YEP!

He set us up shooting the X-Force...THE WORLDS MOST AMAZING BOW!~


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

zenarch said:


> There were about 20 vendors in the upper floor of Tannenbaum Lodge. Did everyone know they were there? I'm hoping next year that they'll use the Yodler Lodge which is much larger and can have the indoor vendors and the food service on one floor. The parking was also a problem. I agree that it was a great place to host a shoot and overall a wonderful first try at hosting an archery event of this size.
> Joe B.



Yes...nice touch to have the bar open too!:darkbeer:

The Bohning Booth was SWAMPED all week!


----------



## threeDfan (Jan 7, 2008)

It's interesting that some thought the vendors were down. Actually there were 55 vendors in Ellicottville, 53 last year in Anderson and 37 the last two years at Snowshoe. It may have looked smaller since they were all together and not spread out. Also since Holiday Valley has their own food service there were no outdoor food vendors.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

threeDfan said:


> It's interesting that some thought the vendors were down. Actually there were 55 vendors in Ellicottville, 53 last year in Anderson and 37 the last two years at Snowshoe. It may have looked smaller since they were all together and not spread out.


Good bit of info right there! 55, 53, however many there were I just know I spent too much money!!! Polo's, sweatshirts, hats and a few I thought were must have gadgets until I got back to the hotel, one release pouch ended up as a bottle holder on a buddies belt! On gadget I did like is the rubber "hook" think I purchased to hang my bino's on...pretty slick deal!


----------



## threeDfan (Jan 7, 2008)

It's interesting that some thought the vendors were down. Actually there were 55 vendors in Ellicottville, 53 last year in Anderson and 37 the last two years at Snowshoe. It may have looked smaller since they were all together and not spread out. Also since Holiday Valley has their own food service there were no outdoor food vendors other than the resort


----------

